# Outlaw Bandito?



## Amused208 (Sep 7, 2019)

I had a Stingray 3 speed back in the day. Found this at Seattle Goodwill and had to buy it. However... I can’t identify what it is exactly.  I’ve googled the heck out of it and only found one other hat looked like it was the same. I also see that Iverson made a Bandito but it looks nothing like this one. The Iverson Bandito is very distinct and this isn’t that. It also looks like maybe it isn’t all original? Like the chain guard is plain...

I love it in any case... but any info would be appreciated!


----------



## hm. (Sep 7, 2019)

Neat little bike..I can see the frame isnt electro forged. Still cool but not a Schwinn.


----------



## Amused208 (Sep 7, 2019)

__
		https://flic.kr/p/8AwpvS

Thank you! I didn't think it was a Schwinn either. Not that I know anything about them, or bike sin general. Haha.  I’m just a curious type. . But like I said... it’s a cool bike and I’m happy!

This is the only other reference to an “Outlaw Bandito” I could find.


----------



## Amused208 (Sep 7, 2019)

This serial looking number is on the frame...

ACSO4KO85161


----------

